# Canadian Suppliers of Rabbit Cages?



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

Just thinking about getting some pre-made cages and wanting to do some research.

Are there any Canadian Suppliers of Quality rabbit cages?


----------



## moonkitten (Mar 4, 2005)

ladysown said:


> Are there any Canadian Suppliers of Quality rabbit cages?


Absolutely! I get all my cages from http://www.grandviewrabbitry.com/

I have standard commercial cages, stacking cages, custom hutches and even a chicken tractor. If you have ideas, Brian can build it. Prices are very reasonable too.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

I too recommend Grandview, good quality products and the price is right.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

And he's a real nice fellow to talk to.  Long as you're not in a hurry.


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

thanks all


----------

